# 4 Gallon Finnex



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Most recent, need to take a new pic. 









This tank has olive nerites and blue tiger shrimp.
Best pic I have..:redface:


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

i love this tank


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

very nice, That sand is cool lookin. looks like you changed some plants around a little over time. That moss really took off!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks guys! 
Just took these..time for a trim soon.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

chadly said:


> very nice, That sand is cool lookin. looks like you changed some plants around a little over time. That moss really took off!!


Yes, I learned some plants did not do well and some just did not look right. That flame moss is awesome. The new test plant is limno aromatica. Naturally I cannot get the colors some of these plants would have with CO2 and higher lighting. But I have learned to appreciate their different shapes, and the colors they do have, as long as they look healthy.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Your tank has past puberty and reached maturity in my view. Once you trim that plant BEARD it will just grow back over and over again. That reminds me I need to replace the blade on my razor

I also have a 4 Gallon Finnex but have not had the motivation to set it up yet but just got inspiration looking at yours! Could you please let me know if the tank is dosed with anything or is it a self sustaining ecosystem, besides the food you add that is.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Such a sweet little setup! The little wisps of hairgrass are nice, and that flame moss is great too!

Geez, now I want to get my other Finnex set up


----------



## chizamp (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, nice tank waterfaller1! It puts mine to shame.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you all for saying such nice comments. This tank is a bit wild, but I like it that way. My intention was to make it look natural, like a cove near a sandy beach.I think it may be a good place to get a few healthy plants going for the new tank. I did make a grave mistake with this tank. One day I got a little heavy handed with the excel, and killed several of my blue tigers. I have to be very careful on dosing amounts, and tend to dose towards the lighter side, or some days not much at all.



NeonShrimp said:


> Could you please let me know if the tank is dosed with anything or is it a self sustaining ecosystem, besides the food you add that is.


Hi Richard. I dose this tank using the Seachem dosing chart as a guide. I dose their full line, excel, iron, flourish, trace, nitrogen, phosphorous, and potassium. In very small increments, using a 1 ML syringe.


----------



## fjc973 (Aug 22, 2007)

good job waterfaller1 , this tank looks great ,i got the same tank 4 gallon.


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

what is the stuff in the back left i want some for my tank when its set up


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment fjc! Nate..{ok if I call you just nate, right.. } I forget..yikes, I should have kept a list of plants. Let me see if I can find out by looking back at my posts.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Mayaca fluviatilis is what it is, it was gorgeous when I got it, {the 9th pic}
The person I got it from was most likely using CO2.
EDIT:I messed up..I think the plant in question is actually rotala wallichi.


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks you can call me nate haha it still looks great in your tank


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks nice. I like it.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tank looks great!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you reckles and BK for the compliment.:icon_cool


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

any updates on yours??


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Nate, I will have to get some new pics and post them soon. It has baby blue tiger shrimp!:icon_smil


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

thats awesome i want to get shrimp for my tank when the spike goes down


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice nano.

I have a question. Did you take off the plastic trim, or did the 4g come without any plastic trim? Reason I ask is because I bought an 8g, and the floor model had the plastic on just the bottom edge. Once I got it home and opened up the package I saw my tank had plastic trim on both the bottom AND top. :icon_conf 
I popped the top off and the edges were finished nicely.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you. No it did not have any plastic, it was just as you see it. I got in on ebay from eastaquatics or something.:icon_smil I could tell the tank was made in china or japan..it had a cardboard rim around the bottom & top with writing on it. Someone had popped a hole in the top and put the light and filter in it.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I really love the way the wallichi looks under your light... I guess under not-so-bright lighting it takes on less of a red color, and I think I like that better than the full-blown red color I always see it exhibiting...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Church. I have learned to appreciate the subdued color form of some plants as well. Although the hot pink has drained out of my sunset hygro in the new tank since I became chicken about dosing iron,and I liked it with the bright color.:icon_smil


----------



## kana (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice looking tank! I have this same setup for my shrimp and I love it!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Excuse, bump for myself..


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Excuse, bump for myself..


Updates, please  

Your tanks, including this one, are a real inspiration and I always look forward to your work. It motivates me to take aquascaping more seriously and let go of the jungle look


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Homer, 
That is very sweet of you to say. I just wish I had a handle on consistency. My tanks go good for awhile, but then they must get out of balance because the algae always seem to come back with a vengeance. Except for the shrimp tank..it's the only one that doesn't seem to break out bad. Much of the updates for this tank were posted in this thread..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/67615-nano-update.html

here are pics I just took
It's gone through many changes, and it just was so full of algae that I removed a bunch of the plants. You can still see some of it on the outtake.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking great! I dig the stand. Just noticed the post where you talk about where you got it. The way the eheim fits in there is really cool.

Incidentally, I also noticed that I named my journal about my own finnex 4g with the exact same name as yours. Doh! I better change that.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments outlawboss.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

new pic from yesterday after wc
there are 3 microrasbora erythromicron in the tank now..they are really shy


----------

